# Computer restarting on its own + scary buzzing noise



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure what else to say....My computer will randomly let out a loud buzzing noise for about 10 seconds, then reboot. It happened a couple times a few weeks ago, and again this week.

I think it happens when my computer goes to sleep. It's never happened when I'm working on it; however, I have it running in the backgrounds sometimes for music. Just now, I came in after leaving it on for about 15 minutes, and I was back at the login screen.

My computer has never even felt warm, so I don't think it's overheating....I do have it on a lot, though.

Thanks for any advice; I'll post my specs if anyone needs them....It's a 3 month old computer, though. No old parts....


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Do you have a screen save coming on or is it just set to turn off the monitor? Perhaps your power settings are set to go to standby? Go to the control panel and check on the power settings and display settings.


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

djaburg said:


> Do you have a screen save coming on or is it just set to turn off the monitor? Perhaps your power settings are set to go to standby? Go to the control panel and check on the power settings and display settings.


My display turns off after 10 minutes, and will never go to sleep (set that after the last incident).

I get the 'Windows did not shut down normally' screen whenever this happens, so it isn't just my settings.


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

Bump
Keeps happening; think it might be a mechanical problem (hard drive maybe).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Take the side of the computer off and try and isolate the buzzing noise. Is it a fan that has some wires across it? Or is it coming from the HDD? coming from the HDD would mean the drive is failing. A computer restarting automatically is usually because of overheating. Blow out all fans with a can of compressed air. When you start the computer up, be sure all fans are spinning and are not blocked.


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't think it's overheating. It's never even felt warm.
When I find the time, I'll open it up and take a look around. I think it's the hard drive's fault, because the front hard drive LED lights up while it's buzzing.

The buzzing noise comes from the speakers/headphones/monitor, which is strange....

If it is my hard drive (which is only 3 months old) is there anything I can do?


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

OK, this is getting worse.

My friend has almost the same computer I have, as well as the same monitor. Twice today his monitor failed randomly while he was on it. About 5 seconds after, it made the same loud buzzing noise that mine makes. It lasted until we turned off the speakers.

After the second time, the monitor no longer recognizes the computer at all (it isn't broken; other computers work in the same HDMI slot).

All the fans run fine. There aren't any loose cables inside or out, as far as I can tell. There isn't much dust anywhere.

When the computer turns on with the test speaker, it gives off 4 quick beeps, then 1 more. I'm not sure what this means (p8p67 ASUS mobo if anyone can find the manual) but it's more than it was at first.

Also, my computer has an LED showing the hard drive's status or something....not sure exactly. It flickers on and off (red) while the computer is in use. When my computer failed, it glowed red steadily until the computer restarted. Once in a while, I get the 'no hard disk detected' message for about a second when I start up my computer.

Any help is greatly appreciated. I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Asus mobos use either AMI or Award beep codes.

This is a link which cover both if it helps Computer POST and beep codes but they don't show your 4 + 1


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

the 4 quick beeps and 1 single beep and your monitor not being recognized means that there is a problem with the Video card. Either it is not pushed all the way into the motherboard or the card has failed. Turn off the computer, unplug the power cord and make sure you are grounded and have no static electricity on you, re-seat the video card, and push it in solidly. and try it again. If that fails, if you have onboard video, pull the card and use the onboard video.


----------



## JM104 (Sep 29, 2011)

well....oops
right before i read your post, spunk, i found a loose power cord running to the GPU....ty though 

Nothing's happened today....yet....If anyone has the same problem, I'd like to know :/

TY for all your help!


----------

